# Pictures are up!



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I love it! The tank looks very serene and lush, even though the plants do have quite a bit more room to grow. It's a lot less harsh than my tank, that's for sure. Love the web page layout, with the "click screen to close" prompts. Would point out that it was a little difficult finding a link to pictures. Perhaps supplement the text link with a small thumbnail picture to help guide the visitor?


----------



## Hooked4Life (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the comments. For being such a new tank I think it is coming along nicely. I hope to learn a lot with this tank before moving up to a larger tank later in the year.

Yes, I do need to fix that because it is easy to mix the pictures.  Let me work on that.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Lookin good Will...


----------



## Hooked4Life (Jan 14, 2003)

I posted some recent pics and a new web site design. You may enjoy thins. :shock: 

www.scubastruck.com/aquariums


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Your tank has matured nicely Will.... great job !

The site is looking awesome too ! :wink: 

*Buck* 8)


----------

